# How to store my laptop.



## ziomatrixacs (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, its almost time for me to leave. I am going to BMT  for 8 1/2 weeks and wont be using my laptop for a bit longer than that. Is there a right or wrong way to store it? I know, keep it in a dry, clean, room temp area. But what about the battery? Should I leave it plugged in? Should I remove the battery? My model airplanes run off lithium polymer batteries which have similar characteristics to lithium ion (the kind in my ibook) and you are supposed to discharge them to about 80% because if you leave a full charge in lipos for a long time, it causes the cells to decay faster. (Which is why you have to charge things before using them for the first time)


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2009)

These article provide tips for long term battery storage 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TA34128?viewlocale=en_US
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2424?viewlocale=en_US


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Jan 21, 2009)

Good link, it didn't know about some of that stuff.


----------

